# 4ever porch swing



## Lampman (Mar 9, 2012)

All stainless steel hardware, including chain, IPE wood, weight capacity 800 pounds. Swing,

I have been making this swing for over 20 years, mostly in South Florida.
I decided I would do it all in stainless steel and IPE wood.
With this combination, stainless steel and IPE, wood, we capacity 800 pounds, and can last for 50 years plus.
I designed and built the Bender for the, 16gauge 1 1/4 square tubing.
You can put it on your porch, your backyard, or the beach.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't need one. I won't be around in 50 years. Lucky if I make another 10 years.


----------



## sillvan (Jun 27, 2016)

For one thing it looks really nice and since you say that it can last for 50 years, well that's a double advantage. Good luck with selling the product, for sure there are plenty people interested out there. How about the swingset accessories? are they included in the selling package? In fact what does the selling package include exactly?


----------

